# WII Spiele emulieren mit Dolphin



## celtx (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo, ich versuche das Spiel Donkey Kong Country Returns für die WII mit Dolphin (Version 2.0) auf meinem PC zum laufen zu bringen.
Ich habe mir über u Torrent die iso heruntergeladen, jedoch kann das Dolphin 2.0 die iso nicht finden. Muss ich mit der heruntergeladenen iso noch irgendwas anstellen? Ist das überhaupt schon ne richtige iso oder muss ich die noch irgendwie konvertieren? Denn wenn ich auf Eigenschaften gehe steht im Register Allgemein Dateityp: Torrent-datei. 

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe


----------



## sheel (28. Juli 2011)

Hi

Die Torrentdatei hat nur Informationen, wo die iso heruntergeladen werden kann.
Das ist die falsche Datei.
Wo die iso abgelegt wird kann man bei uTorrent einstellen.
Einfach nachschauen, welcher Pfad drin steht.


----------



## celtx (28. Juli 2011)

Hi

Also die iso habe ich ja schon heruntergeladen, die ist 4,37 GB groß. Ich weis auch wo diese liegt aber anfangen kann ich damit nichts, sie wird von Dolphin 2.0 nicht erkannt.


----------



## celtx (29. Juli 2011)

Hi,

Also jetzt hab ich eine iso datei. Doch mit der ist es das gleiche Problem. Dolphin findet die einfach nicht.


----------

